# What type is prone to being more physically clumsy?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are particularly physically clumsy in just daily mundane activities, or if you have some idea of what type is such, then please share. Personal exp, second hand, or just in theory.. do tell. Thnx.


----------



## Chrelion (Nov 14, 2009)

*Based on my extensive studies, sponsored by a partnership between NASA and the NSF...*

Definitely ANTPs.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I am the master.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Well I am the master.


Of comic clumsiness?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Of comic clumsiness?


I am not allowed to go to pub quizzes because I have had twice, knocked over people's drinks. My friends banned me, not the landlords. It's mostly because everyone looks at them, while I giggle.


----------



## Funky President (Mar 17, 2010)

Definitely me roud:

Sometimes I am too quick and chaotic to see what trail of destruction I leave 
I am terrible at ball sports... missing everything, sometimes going Rambo is the best tactic because that isn't too precise...

but I don't think it has anything to do with personalities? Maybe N's are bound to be more clumsy than S's (essis, no asses), because they are less aware of their bodies and surroundings? (or only extraverted sensors? the SP's?) But that just a wild guess too...


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

xNxP? Because we like to procrastinate and our mind is else where?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> xNxP? Because we like to procrastinate and our mind is else where?


This is my.. 'hypothesis.' ; )


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I normally blame the universe for having a dumbass sense of humor when things around me fall down or break, but it could all just be me.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I would think the "NT's because their minds are going a mile a minute, thinking about new ideas, and not be aware or caring about their surroundings.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I would think the "NT's because their minds are going a mile a minute, thinking about new ideas, and not be aware or caring about their surroundings.


I have considered that as well.. :laughing:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

My toes must want to commit suicide by this point, I stub them way too much. D:

But I'm terrible at holding onto things and will, randomly, drop my comb while combing my hair and god forbid I was a male in jail. They would love me because I drop my soap all the time.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Just before I went out, I walked into a table and made me hand somehow bleed. :mellow:
I'm not competing, but it's true.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I am pretty dang clumsy, not so much with running in to things, but being forgetful about the everyday things, what I have in my hands at the moment...maybe it is because I am in my head all the time, or because i constantly have to multi-task. I use Te a lot to make my life more efficient, and I am always trying to multi-task when my Ni is telling me Noooooo, your brain cannot handle it! So I am always dropping stuff, leaving stuff on the counter (I left a textbook on a table in the library cafe yesterday ...).


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

I personally think N's, especially INs. Those are often the types most deeply dissolved in their own thoughts, and a little unaware of their surroundings. I am extremely clumsy personally. :3 And the other IN's I know are of the clumsiest people I know. But I've met clumsy ENFPs, as well as ISFPs.


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an excellent sense of balance and haven't fallen on ice or snow during the winter in years....


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm _*extremely*_ clumsy. 
Which is weird, because I scored 85% on "kinaesthetic/bodily" :tongue:

My swedish friends call me " klutz" in swedish. That's my nick name, they came up with it all on their own. My friends back in Canada called me the same thing, also came up with it on their own.

When I visit my family, I bump into things entering the house, and my uncle always says " She's here..." right after I hit something. 

True story. :bored:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Funky President said:


> but I don't think it has anything to do with personalities? Maybe N's are bound to be more clumsy than S's (essis, no asses), because they are less aware of their bodies and surroundings? (or only extraverted sensors? the SP's?) But that just a wild guess too...


If we're focused on it I'd wager we'd be some of the least clumsiest, however on those bits of the external world we're not focusing on, we're capable of tripping, banging, punching (my mum was watching the TV while trying to open the door, and punched it accidentally), kneeing by accident. Regarding focus I'm very sensitive to physical discomfort, and have pretty good balance sort of thing.

I think generally though, Ns woud be more likely to be clumsy. The clumsiest person I know, probably an INFJ. Sporadically I'm pretty high up there, like today I banged my elbows - funny bone style - a horrific number of times.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably INs, xNTxs, INFPs, although I did date an ESTP girl who is extremely clumsy and would always drop or spill stuff, so I guess it varies, maybe I just made her nervous roud:.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Monte said:


> My toes must want to commit suicide by this point, I stub them way too much. D:
> 
> But I'm terrible at holding onto things and will, randomly, drop my comb while combing my hair and god forbid I was a male in jail. They would love me because I drop my soap all the time.


Agreed. Every time I get up I stub my toes. 

I am the biggest clutz you will ever see.

I was walking up the stairs and did not raise my foot high enough and hit a step and tripped.* I fell up the stairs*


----------



## lobsterking (Jan 12, 2012)

"if i keep breaking my fingers maybe i can be "broke ass finger Frederick"


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 31, 2012)

Funky President said:


> Definitely me roud:
> 
> Sometimes I am too quick and chaotic to see what trail of destruction I leave
> I am terrible at ball sports... missing everything, sometimes going Rambo is the best tactic because that isn't too precise...
> ...



I'm with you on this one: me/ENFPs because our focus travels faster and farther than our bodies. I know I trip all over the place, even on perfectly flat, smooth surfaces...


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Me INTP


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Anyone with low sensing appreciation.

INXP's.
INXJ's.
ENXP's
ENXJ's are the most sensory of the intuitives with outward tertiary sensing. INXP's are usually clumsy as hell. 

It would be plain false to try and narrow it down to one type.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Any type who has S as their inferior function can be physically clumsy and awkward when they're young. Ugly ducklings even. As their S develops as they grow older, they may surprise a few people.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

INFP has got to be up there.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

mushr00m said:


> Anyone with low sensing appreciation.
> 
> INXP's.
> INXJ's.
> ...


Yup, I agree with this.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

Isfp!


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

INFP is totally clumsy and I approve of this :kitteh:


----------



## Katalyst (Mar 28, 2015)

ENXPs


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

We can eliminate the type that have Se in their function stack.

INFPs are often clumsy, I know I am and many I know. We have Si as our third, which doesn't really help that much in physical coordination anyway.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Anything with an N, according to an ISTJ I know of.

NAH!! In my opinion, everyone can be physically clumsy! XD


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think it's related to any type.
ESTPs are supposed to be really good at sports and coordinated, but I know many ESTPs who are absolutely awful at sports and are very uncoordinated.
I am an ENTP and my gross motor skills are ok (the fine ones, not so much); same goes with my father (ENTP as well).

Se is stereotypically associated with good motor skills and intuitive types with clumsiness- but TBH I didn't see anything IRL that confirms this.


----------



## EmperorPalpatine (Jan 31, 2017)

ENFP. No doubt about it. Let's just say, I've learned from experience...


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I am INTX and cannot say I've ever felt or been called "clumsy". Learn to intuit your physical environment rather than tripping over it.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Apperently ESFPs are supposed to be clumsy. However, the only times I find myself being clumsy is in video games and when I am holding a cup full of liquid.


----------



## PixeledCherry (Apr 8, 2017)

It's seems as just xxxPs in general are just clumsy. I'm incredibly clumsy, I once knocked over a huge frame and it shattered... I'm also prone to running into things and walking backwards. Lol..


----------



## jointhecraziness (May 15, 2017)

I'd say NT's and NF's. I say this because I am one and I can conclude it's true :laughing:


----------



## jess42 (May 16, 2017)

The whole point of MBTI is to categorize the functions of our mind, which are independent of our bodies. None of the functions are suggestive of physical clumsiness, even if some of the types are more inherently adventurous or physically active. There are some conclusions you could make with this question, however. I'll advocate for some of them, even though i think they are mostly fallacies or inferences. P's are possibly more clumsy becasue they are less cautious or more care-free, E's might be more accident prone because they may be more adventurous or show-offy, leading to an accident of some sort. T's might be less accident prone because they usually don't go with their gut, and think about dicisions rationally. Any argument for S being more clumsy than N or vice versa is purley subjective, because it is really impossible to tell with that function. So i guess if i'm playing devil's advocate for a certain type being more clumsy, it would be ExFP. There are many rebuttles to these arguments, so overall it should just be agreed upon that the functions of the mind are pretty irrelevant to the clumsiness of the body.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The clumsiest person I know is INFJ.

To the max.

-Bumps into things all the time

-Killed at least two rabbits so far by stepping/running over them

-Filled her car with diesel once

Check check check.


----------

